# bumGenius vs. Fuzzi Bunz



## breakingdawn

Alright ladies, here's the deal!

I want to do one size pocket cloth diapers. I have a good friend who uses Just Simply Baby (which is a company local to my area) and she loves them. So, I've purchased a few from them so far. However, I don't want to invest too much in one brand so soon, yet I want to have some stocked up before baby arrives! I really, really don't want to spend $20 a diaper. :blush: However, I am willing to try a few bumGenius or Fuzzi Bunz because I am interested in seeing how the bigger brands really do match up. Has anyone here tried these? Have you tried off brands you love?? Please share! This is what I've researched so far: Kawaii, Alva, Just Simply Baby, and Sun Baby. I've seen several mixed reviews on Kawaii so I am not anxious to try them. Sun Baby I've seen so-so reviews. I know some people who use JSB and love them so I already ordered a few. I have never tried Alva or any of the big brands.

Any thoughts is greatly appreciated! I am in the US, if that helps in brands, etc. :flower:


----------



## cooper2010

I have 4 Just simply baby diapers. How funny. They are nice. And the price is great. I also use fuzzi bunz and bum genius. Right now I use the the jsb and the bums. The fuzzibunz just kept leaking even though i stripped them. They were used though and a little older.


----------



## breakingdawn

I heard a lot of leaking issues with Fuzzi Bunz! I think I would opt for bumGenius IF I decided to try out a higher priced diaper. How are the JSB's holding out for you? How long have you tried them? I am always interested to talk to someone else who has tried them aside from my good friend. The majority she owns is JSB. :)


----------



## LockandKey

I've never had a problem with Fuzzibunz leaking, honestly they absorb a lot, and always work the best as overnight diapers for me. I really like the Bumgenius too, they are my favorite because they are easy to clean, and take off and on. The Fuzzibunz have elastic along the legs that you adjust with buttons, which are nice, but they are also hard to to adjust too


----------



## Rachel_C

Rather than getting a few of one brand I'd just try one of each of the ones you're interested in. It's good to get an idea of what to expect by reading reviews but babies vary so much and many reviews aren't written with that in mind so they're very personal.


----------



## breakingdawn

Problem is I want more than one day's worth of diapers when number 2 arrives because I won't be in the mood to do laundry daily after a c section with a toddler and newborn!


----------



## Rachel_C

If you get one or two of each of the brands you're interested in, that should be enough, going by the list you posted. However, do remember that it's pretty rare for one size nappies to fit a baby from birth so you may have to wait a few weeks to use them anyway.


----------



## LisaL79

I know the Kawaii brand has some called Pure and Natural that are smaller than their one size.
I haven't used any diapers yet since this is my first, but plan on getting a few.
I've read almost nothing but great things about the kawaii diapers plus they're nice and cheap too. Maybe get a few of those to try out?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes, I have heard a few good things about Kawaii and then some mixed reviews. But for the price I might try out 1 or 2 and see. :) My friend has some with no complaints. But she also washes exactly as you are suppose to AND strips them (a lot)! I just hope I am as good with the laundry part of these, it makes me nervous.


----------



## oread

I love my simply baby ones! Way cute patterns, good qualit, great prices. I also likemy BG a lot tho they are more expensive. Fuzzibunz are ok, I like that they are adjustible so they seem a bit less bulky on small babies. But I'm going to complete my stash with mostly JSB and maybe a few more BG


----------



## breakingdawn

I have 6 jsb's so far! They are cute!!


----------



## cooper2010

I do like the JSB. BUT now that my daughter is over 12 pounds they fit a lot better. I tried them when she was smaller and they were just too big. I wish they were made with velcro. I think you can get a better fit with a one size diaper if it has velcro. They are so soft and you get 2 inserts not one, that is pretty cool. I also bought the diaper bags from simply baby and they are awesome! I rotate between 3 , they are great.


----------



## Maman

i think fuzzi buns are ok on smaller babies but my son is a chunk and they seem to be too tight and dig in to him or too loose and leak, which is a shame because the nappies themselves are nice, tbh my ebay cheapies stand up to fuzzi buns and a lot cheaper!


----------



## breakingdawn

I love seeing the nice reviews on Just Simply Baby! Do any of you have BOTH Alva AND JSB!? I keep hearing they are identical.... I know majority of the prints are!


----------



## fides

i just switched from my NB stash of fitteds to BG's and FB's a few weeks ago once he hit 12 pounds. i have to say, i am not at all impressed with BG's newborn inserts, and i think FB's NB inserts hold much, much more. However, i think it really comes down to snap preference - FB has 6 snaps to play with each change; BG has 4 snaps or velcro if you go that route. So, for us, BG is easier to put on, but doesn't hold as much, so more frequent changings (our LO hates to be wet and lets me know when he wants his dipe changed, ASAP!)


----------

